# 1 and a half year old female gsd pregnant



## jgib (Apr 7, 2011)

I am new to owning GSD's let alone pregnant ones so I was hoping someone could give me advice.
In August I bought a male GSD, my first GSD. I have owned retrievers, terriers, and Aussies before so he isn't my first dog. I moved in with my fiancé he owns 14 acres. My boy loves the room to run and has defiantly claimed it as his own. We have been looking at getting another dog. This is where the pregnant female GSD comes in. My old landlord called me and said she has someone that is leasing from her that has a GSD they want to get rid of.
I have been speaking to the owners and they think that the pups are purebred. They said they bred her with a GSD, but she is always tide out when they aren't home. They have decided they don't want to deal with the pups, so they want her gone. It doesn't matter to me if they are or aren't pure, just annoys me that she bred her then decided she didn't want to deal with what would come from breeding.
They haven't taken her to the vet since sometime before she was bred. They said they bred her about a month and a half ago. I have an appointment set up with the vet on Monday to get more info on her and her health, that is if we decide to take her. I worked at a vet’s office through college and have helped with the pups after C-sections but that is all I know about dealing with the labor part. My question is do you think I should try to find someone else with more experience to take her? I have an area that would be isolated away from our male pup that could be set up for whelping and I know a couple of vets that I could call. I'm just afraid I'm going to get in over my head and she is going to be the one that suffers.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

If you do not have experience with whelping and you do not think you can handle it then I highly recommend you find a Vet that can take her or a Rescue.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you for taking on this responsibility. I"m sure there will be breeders along to help you with whelping information.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

You do not need to be a vet to whelp a litter of puppies, but you do need to know the signs of when she is going into labor and when to call a vet for help. 

Normally, shepherd puppies are long without big heads, and will whelp easily especially with a young bitch. So, likely you will have no complications. Just be aware that you can have a stuck puppy or a problem. And what to look for. It is also good to get a good idea as to how many puppies you have in there. I mean, if you x-ray in the last week of pregnancy, and they say six puppies, and only two come out, then, and several hours go by, you know you have a problem. If they say six puppies, and after the seventh, she starts turning around again spewing water, then you know she has another one about to be born -- some are camera shy. 

Anyhow, the best thing is to get a book on breeding and read the whelping section.

If the bitch was tied out, and they bred her to a purebred shepherd, you really cannot count on the puppies being purebred. If they look like it when they are out, you lucked out. Likely there could multiple sires. 

You will need a box and lots of newspapers, towels, a kitchen scale is helpful. I use rick rack to mark the different pups to watch their weight. It is good she will be isolated from the other dog. That will reduce her stress. 

Having alcohol on hand, a sharp scissor, something to tie off the umbilical cord if it becomes necessary for you to cut it, I use iodine hand soap.

Mostly what you need to do is provide a stress free, clean environment, and be a cheer leader for the girl. Mostly. 

Get a cheap digital thermometer and take her temperature twice a day at the same time, write it down. Usually when they get down below 99 degrees, they will whelp within 24 hours. The temp will come back up prior to whelping. Having that whelping book will be good, because you will be able to refer to it. 

Be prepared for a LOT of fluid. Amazing how much fluid. Lots of newspapers. She will drop a bunch of fluid (normally). And within an hour she will be pushing, and usually very soon, she will push out an black sack, break it open and start cleaning the puppy. She might look pretty rough and she will eat the placenta. Let her. This will release oxytocin and cause the labor to progress. After a couple of puppies, you might want to remove the placenta, but that is up to you, her eating it is normal and natural. But it will give her ugly black greasy looking poops. 

Anyway, She will lick and move that pup around and clean it and get it to cry out. If that happens, all is good. If she works on it and then leaves it, you need to take it, rub it with a clean rag all over, clean out its nostrils and get it breathing. Breathing and crying usually go together. Usually if it cries out she will be all interested again. 

Within a couple of hours, sometimes 20 minutes sometimes 2-3 hours, she will start turning around and pushing again. This is when I usually step in and remove the pups that are here, and put them in a small box or basket on a clean towel and if necessary, a heat lamp over them. But keep it right where the mom can see them. If it distresses her, put the puppy back and just clean it off again. It will get wet in this process. Usually mine let me put them in a separate pet bed and wait until the new one is born, after she finishes working on the new ones, I put down more papers overtop of the wet ones to soak up more junk but not to distress her by changing the whole thing, and put the puppies back in with her. Then I wisk away the new one, make sure it is breathing good, dry it good, apply a rick rack color, and weigh and record it. Then I put it with the others, and wait. 

You do not want to leave her alone with the puppies, for at least several days, and most likely a week. At least until the umbilical cords dry up and fall off. Some bitches will freak out and EAT their puppies. Some will kill them. Some do not get what its all about, especially young bitches. Others are AWESOME mothers and know just what to do. I hope that happens for you. but put in your food stocks, take some vacation, and be right there for her. 

Hope that is helpful. Keep the vet on call in case you have problems or questions. I call as soon as labor starts to let them know the situation so they will be somewhat prepared if I need them. 

Good luck. I hope you can help this little bitch pup. 18 months is old enough, really, but I think of them as puppies until two years. She is a maiden and young, so the best thing is for you to get to know her and win her trust right away. And then be right there for her.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

selzer said:


> You do not need to be a vet to whelp a litter of puppies, but you do need to know the signs of when she is going into labor and when to call a vet for help.


No, you do not need to be a Vet to whelp a litter.

However the OP said "I'm just afraid I'm going to get in over my head and she is going to be the one that suffers."

That makes me think that she is not comfortable with the situation and is doubting her ability to take care of this properly. 

If you are afraid you cannot handle it then do not attempt it.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Dogs have been whelping litters for god knows how long. I'm sure the OP will be fine with veterinary advice and breeder advice. Vets don't take dog donations just so they can whelp and raise a litter, and "rescue" isn't always the answer. Many rescues don't have experience whelping litters either, so that doesn't make much sense to me at all.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LaRen616 said:


> No, you do not need to be a Vet to whelp a litter.
> 
> However the OP said "I'm just afraid I'm going to get in over my head and she is going to be the one that suffers."
> 
> ...


Better not learn to drive, or get a job, or go to college, or go in the service, or get a dog, or wake up in the morning. 

She has dealt with puppies after c-sections which puts her head and shoulders over most people dealing with their first litter. 

I think she can certainly manage this, as she knows who to call. 

If she does not step up and help this bitch, the chances are this little bitch will land in a shelter and will be put down.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

selzer said:


> Better not learn to drive, or get a job, or go to college, or go in the service, or get a dog, or wake up in the morning.
> 
> She has dealt with puppies after c-sections which puts her head and shoulders over most people dealing with their first litter.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I am not going to encourage someone to do something when they are uncomfortable or doubting themselves, especially when other lives are involved.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Let's keep on topic. The OP can decide for herself if this is something she can deal with or not after getting more info from others who have gone through the experience of whelping and raising a litter.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with Lucia,,who knows maybe she isn't pregnant? If she is, I'm sure the vet will help her decide whether she should take this task on, or maybe offer some support in helping when the time comes.

I also think the OP can get some good ideas on whelping from members of the board who have been there done that


----------



## jgib (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you, that helps a lot. That puts me a little more at ease. I have only ever seen when something goes wrong or breeds where the heads are to big like the Chihuahua. I didn't really know what to expect when everything is normal for a shepherd.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Thank you for wanting to help this girl. If the owner didn't want to deal with her getting pregnant they should have had her spayed. Stupid people! That being said, I think if you want to help her, you are more than capable. People on this forum can give you lots of support and so can the vet. 

But please remember, if you do decide to take this on, we require pictures!!


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

I am a maternity nurse - I have yet to see a first time mom that doesn't feel completely over their heads with the prospect of labor and delivery let alone actually caring for a baby afterward  There are so many people on here with tons of experience who are more than happy to share, as well lots of info from your vets! You've handled new puppies and I would imagine would feel at least somewhat confident with tube feeds, bottle feeds or subcutaneous fluids if needed, which puts you way ahead of most, and if you're not, vets can help you prepare ahead of time. 

If you like her and want to take her on, I'm sure you will be providing a much safer and positive experience for  mom and puppies than where they are now. And as Debbi said - pictures are a must if you decide to go for it!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It sounds like, "when the time comes" is about three weeks away or less if she was bred a month and a half ago. So if you take the dog, you might want to get her room ready for her, get a box, and start collecting newspapers NOW. 

I think you should probably assume she is pregnant. If she is not -- bonus! I am sure you know the best ways to determine as you worked in a vet clinic. 

Good luck.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Since the female was tethered outside without supervision, if she is pregnant it's quite possible there are several different fathers to her litter.. not just the purebred GSD she was purposefully bred with.

Thank you very much for caring enough to take her in, BTW!

When you take her to the vet to have her examined, find out how far along they believe she is in pregnancy... perhaps a spay/abort is still possible? That is preferable (IMO) to bringing in more puppies of an unknown background. There could be genetic health and temperament issues with them.

If she does have the pups, it's important to have a good plan in mind for placing them with homes. Be sure mama and pups get the best care and nutrition before and after whelping, and be prepared to keep the pups for at least 8 weeks. Perhaps there is a good rescue that is willing to work with you on screening homes for the pups? So many people get "puppy fever" and really have no idea what they're getting into... so they might end up taking a pup and then dumping him a few months or years down the road.. not what you want, I'm sure!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I think the concern is not for the actual birthing but the responsibility that she is assuming for the welfare of the litter.
If this dog is pregnant do you know who the sire is , or was this an accidental breeding. 
The litter might be a mess, might be mother to son for all we know and come up with some horrible genetic problems.
If there is some crisis the kind OP will be financially responsible for medical care. 
The pups might have many issues , may not be sold or rehomed till some advanced age so the OP will have to house them, socialize them, feed them, advertise , all sorts of demands on time and finances.
As long as she is aware and willing to assume these responsibilites. I think it is cursable to have someone walk away from the animal when it is approaching such a needy vulnerable time. 
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I've been present on 3 occasions of Heinz 57s and they all went perfectly. The mom knew exactly what to do, all 101 puppies lived (really each litter was 10+ pups). It's when you're trying to breed on purpose that things go wrong and you end up with 1 pup. 
Pretty sure that's a rule of nature


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Jax's Mom said:


> I've been present on 3 occasions of Heinz 57s and they all went perfectly.


I've been present...I read as "I've been pregnant..." :wild:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Rerun said:


> I've been present...I read as "I've been pregnant..." :wild:


I did too!!! 

And when I got to Heinz 57, I thought, no -- that can't be right. What is she saying???


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

selzer said:


> I did too!!!
> 
> And when I got to Heinz 57, I thought, no -- that can't be right. What is she saying???


The lawsuit with the IFC (invitrofertilization clinic) is pending! :rofl:


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

hahaha sorry Jax. I'm sure you're not "like that!"


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

After the whelp, I would still contact a good rescue in the area for placing the pups. It will be easier if you can start planning placement now instead of waiting. 
Thank you for helping her! I hope she has an easy go of it now that she is in good hands.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think you can do it if you put alot of your time, if not all of your free time, into research- books, reliable internet sources, veterinarians, breeders. But as stated, if you dont think you can do it, get out now before its too late. Find someone who is willing to learn or already knows to take on this responsibility.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

There are certainly people here full of knowledge to help you. I think it is a wonderful thing for you to take her. As far as her current owners, I hope the full circle comes back around to them!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I actually just saw that you are in Indiana. If you can't take her in, and they're going to take her to a shelter or dump her on craigslist or something of the sort, shoot me a PM and I may be able to help her.


----------



## jgib (Apr 7, 2011)

I went Saturday to pick her up and the lady tried to get us and another couple in to a bidding war for the poor girl. She wanted us to pay $300 and give her a pup. We agreed Thursday night that I would compensate her for the vet visit. She was saying how we could make the $300 off one pup so it is the least we could do. She had already made a deal with the other couple who looked very confused on why she had said yes to them and then turned to us and asked for more. She went home with the other people. Thank you for the information everyone!


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Wow, that's awful for that poor dog. I feel bad for her and hope that the people who bought her have good intentions for her and don't see her as a way to make money - like the woman who sold her.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

jgib...keep your eye on the paper and craigslist for her or the pups. I am sure they will be listed there soon


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

I can't understand why that woman would want a pup when she only left the current female tied up outside....what a sad story...sorry you didn't get them


----------

